# looking for top-zipper messenger-like shoulder bag



## tarty01 (Mar 9, 2012)

something like this ... but in black or gray ... just not something so loud

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/slr-sloop-camera-bag/

looking for:
shoulder bag
top-zipper
holds 5dm2
1-2 short/medium lens
zipper pockets for cables/charger/filters/cards

light-weight
water resistant

anyone have any suggestions?

thank you


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a Vanguard UP-Rise 38 which I like. Has a flap like a typical messenger bag, but also a top zipper. I'm just not sure how water resistant it is, since you mentioned that. It has some nice subtle features I've grown to appreciate, like the expandable zipper, removeable laptop padding, and the flap on the back that slips over a rolling suitcase handle 

http://cameradojo.com/2010/03/29/vanguard-uprise-38-camera-bag-review/


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 10, 2012)

I can highly recommend the LowePro Stealth Reporter D300 AW.

http://products.lowepro.com/product/Stealth-Reporter-D300-AW,2046,20.htm


----------



## mikros (Mar 10, 2012)

Think Tank Urban Disguise: http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/shoulder-bags/urban-disguise.aspx

I have Urban Disguise 60 V 2.0 and I absolutely love it. Best bag I've ever used.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 10, 2012)

mikros said:


> Think Tank Urban Disguise: http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/shoulder-bags/urban-disguise.aspx
> 
> I have Urban Disguise 60 V 2.0 and I absolutely love it. Best bag I've ever used.



I have the Urban Disguise 40 and don't regret the purchase one bit. Very well built and highly durable. Think Tank make excellent bags.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Mar 10, 2012)

I understand the desire for a top zipper, I'm with you. That being said- the bag I got doesn't have one but I love it.
Check out timbuk2.com. They are all about messenger bags but they sell a really very good camera insert. The thing is you can design your own bag. I have 7d (soon 5D MIII), 24-70mm and 24-104mm, flash, EVF other bits and pieces. I did add More padded dividers from an old Lowepro. The medium bag will do, it will be Full, but if its just those items you listed... it will fit. Oh and water proof too.


----------

